# just curious



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Just curious..what exactly happened to cause this site to go down and lose everything?


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Need you ask ?

Benzo's Joe. Benzo's. :lol:


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Hardy-har, har, har...........har,har


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Sorry.  I thought it was funny. If we can't laugh at ourselves....?


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Martin, what did you mean by "Benzo's Joe". Does Joe 'belong' to someone called Benzo, I'm confused.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2004)

You british blokes are the most comical creatures on this fat stinkin earth.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2004)

No, Canadians are the funniest people on Earth. I mean, they got Kids in the Hall, Jim Carrey, Will Sasso... "Monty Python" is great, though.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Privateer said:


> No, Canadians are the funniest people on Earth. I mean, they got Kids in the Hall, Jim Carrey, Will Sasso... "Monty Python" is great, though.


We also have:

Mike Myers
Dan Aykroyd 
Tommy Chong
Michael J. Fox 
Eric McCormack 
Matthew Perry 
Keanu Reeves (Bill & Ted!)
William Shatner 
Donald Sutherland
Kiefer Sutherland 
Alan Thicke
Howie Mandel

Our walk of Fame

http://www.canadaswalkoffame.com/induct ... uctees.xml


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

I thought the Jews had the monoply on comedy...

Haha...we BOUGHT comedy...haha ok that was bad BAD ME BAD

Mel Brooks
Sarah Jessica Parker
Goldie Hawn
Adam Sandler
Billy Crystal
Pauly Shore
Matt Stone
Woody Allen 
Jerry Seinfeld
The Marx Brothers
Gene Wilder
Jackie Mason (whoever the h-e-double-hockey-sticks that is)
Joan Rivers
Jerry Lewis
Andy Kaufman
(I wish we had Robin Williams so I'm putting a space in here in his honor)
Jon Stewart (YES! YES! YES!)
Rob Schneider
Gilda Radner (why does she hit close to home?)
Rodney Dangerfield
Al Franken
Debra Messing
Ben Stiller
Bette Midler

and those are just a few...

Bam biddy biddy biddy bam bam
Bam biddy biddy biddy bam bam

Sorry we don't have any Jewish candy here....

I'm looking at this Jewish site right now....

Holy crapowitz...Harrison Ford is Jewish...I mean I already thought his circa 1977 self was HOT but now JEWISH and HOT...oy!


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm sure Germany could roll out a list of it's 'famous' comedians, yet the only thing that would find them funny would be a squashed cabbage.

I'm trying hard, but my comedic american heros that I can think of are are Bill Hicks, The Simpsons and Richard Prior who are all this side of genius. Beyond that.........? Seinfeld ? Frazier ? Dilbert ? Friends ? Are they actually meant to be funny or is it a cunning satire on the total lack (apart from those mentioned above) of comedy talent in america, except the token black stand-up, 'situation comedy' in america in non-existant.

Incidently, how is the american verision of 'The Office' going down over there ?


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm not sure about the American version of "The Office", but the English version was a blast, great show. Especially the first season. Great stuff.

The Simpsons is the best thing American's pop culture has popped out of its ass in the past decade, comedically. I've watched every episode on the Season 4 DVD at least twice, and all the commentaries as well... It's just, bloody, fucking, brilliant. Can't say anything else.

Interestingly though, and as any avid Simpsons fan will tell you, the show has plumetted terribly over the past 3-4, maybe even 5, seasons. I was watching a sports talk show here the other day and there was a comment made by Harry Sharrer (sp) -- voice of Mr. Burns, Smithers, Flanders, Rev. Lovejoy, Principal Skinner, Kent Brockman -- saying the show has just been "the worst" the past 3 years, and is essentially dead. He couldn't be more right. It's a shame the show didn't go out on a strong point, but whatever. I was just looking at the episode list for seasons 5-9, and I swear, 90% of the episodes on all of those seasons are freakin' brilliant. So I'm definitely excited about the DVD's to come.

I LOVE THE SIMPSONS!


----------



## Byrde (Aug 10, 2004)

---


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i dont like many american comedys but one i adore is 'taxi' and im also a big fan of bill hicks...but the americans sure know how to make a great film,but there recent music scene sucks,all these grown men with tattoos wearing baseball caps and shorts with that chain thing hanging from there jeans,whats all that about !


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2004)

Family Guy > Simpsons


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

There's no debate there SoulBrotha. The Simpsons' writing is quicker, wittier, and more sincere. It has SO much more depth than Family Guy, and because of this the great Simpsons episodes (seasons 3-9ish, roughly 150+ episodes) are literally viewable at least 3-5+ times each and still hilarious upon multiple viewings. I love Family Guy as much as anyone, but the fact is so much of Family Guy's humor works awesome on first watch, but faaaar less so upon repeat.

Not to mention the animation, which is far more colorful, more subtle, more downright Lively and enjoyable on The Simpsons. I like Family Guy's animation, for what it is, but the world of the Griffin's doesn't compare. Also, characters.... Simpson's wins hands down. It's simply got more character, all around. I like Stewie, Brian, pretty much everyone in the Family Guy cast except Chris, but they just aren't as fleshed out or likeable as The Simpsons.

I'll still be anxiously awaiting Family Guy's return early next year, and it is one of the best shows on TV easy, but I don't think it will ever match The Simpsons in its prime (few, few things do).


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2004)

OK, some American comedians/actors I think are hilarious: Richard Pryor, Bill Cosby, Dave Chapelle, Robin Williams, Jerry Seinfeld, Bobby Lee, Jim Gaffigan, Chris Rock, Bill Murray, Will Ferrell, Pat Kilbane, Michael McDonald, Nicole Sullivan, Mel Brooks, Steve Martin, Conan O' Brien, Bernie Mac, Cedric the Entertainer, The Wayans Brothers (esp. Marlon), Michael McKean, Owen Wilson, Ben Stiller, Al Yankovic, Gene Wilder, Terry Gilliam, Bruce Campbell...


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2004)

Jason its very obvious to everyone that the Simpsons was great in its prime, but its just gotten worse over the last like two seasons. Its not even that funny anymore, its like they ran out of ideas. It will always be a great show, but i think NOW , Family Guy is better, we could argue about the Simpsons in their prime, but that show is no longer in its prime, its in fact over the hill. They need to retire it, the Reruns are classic though. The other thing is i just started watching Family Guy like two months ago and i think its extremely hilarious.

Peace


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2004)

i wanted to add that at the crisp young age of 19, i find that All In The Family & Sanford & Son are two of my favorite comedic television shows, even though both have been obviously cancelled for years now. Thanks to TV LAND for bringin em back, my grandfather introduced me to All In The Family when i was at my worst & it did make things better & brighten things up, cuz its unquestionably one of the funniest most controversial shows ever. Im sure some of the older people on here have seen it along with Sanford & Son.

yeah so thanks to Pops & TV LAND


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2004)

Privateer said:


> No, Canadians are the funniest people on Earth. I mean, they got Kids in the Hall, Jim Carrey, Will Sasso... "Monty Python" is great, though.


 All I gotta say is John Candy.....


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

UK people - do you know how far behind we are with The Simpsons ? Are the ones we're watching at the momen the most recent ones, or are we behind ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2004)

^ martin, how are we suppose to know? we can't watch the ones you watch, you'd have to describe the latest episode.


----------

